# Nissan of St Augustine, FL



## dougcp1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Has ad claiming, there are the "home of the $14000 Altima". Sounds like a pretty good deal to me..so I just thought I would share.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

dougcp1 said:


> Has ad claiming, there are the "home of the $14000 Altima". Sounds like a pretty good deal to me..so I just thought I would share.


It's not a '97 with ducttape bumper?


----------



## pogmhon207 (Jun 22, 2009)

I sold cars for two years and there are a lot of ad tricks. Dealers in Mass. were sued because they would advertise a crazy low price for a new car and in the fine print you see something like, "price reflects dealer discount, all available rebates (which not everyone qualifies for i.e. college grad), and customer down payment or trade equity of $3000..." and probably doesn't inlcude destination charge as well. So really it is a $17,000 Altima after rebates that you don't qualify for and therefore don't get so add $1000then add $695 for destination, then $200 for floor mats, $200 for splash guards, etc. It's all just shady advertising and lies to get you in the door.

But man that would be a good deal if it were true, Good luck...


----------

